
Ask HN: Good place to get help on / learn WebAssembly? (beginner level) - blaze33
I started to get some interest in WebAssembly after seeing the possible applications and decided to take the leap this week-end.<p>I managed to get past the hello world stage on my own with some help from stackoverflow but I&#x27;m now stuck while trying to re-implement my js game of life in wasm. The IRC #webassembly does not seem active.<p>Any good place you know for some practical advice ?<p>The webassembly, emscripten, mozilla docs are a bit overwhelming and not that much example oriented and the tutorials I found are probably out of date on many aspects considering the moving target that WebAssembly is...
======
mabynogy
You can try emscripten mailing list:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/emscripten-
discuss](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/emscripten-discuss)

~~~
blaze33
Thanks, will try. Edit: done here >
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/emscripten-
discuss/M...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/emscripten-
discuss/MWWOK7vR5pg)

------
Ace17
A good tutorial: [https://medium.com/@mbebenita/lets-write-pong-in-
webassembly...](https://medium.com/@mbebenita/lets-write-pong-in-webassembly-
ac3a8e7c4591)

------
blaze33
Currently going through awesome-wasm: [https://github.com/mbasso/awesome-
wasm/blob/master/README.md...](https://github.com/mbasso/awesome-
wasm/blob/master/README.md#general-resources)

